# In the Hospital over Weekend



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm still having so many problems with the meds that I'm on to try to stimulate my bone marrow so that my WBC count goes up. After taking Monday off because of how lousy I was feeling, my doctor and I decided to try something new.

They are going to admit me into the hospital on Friday and give me high doses of the meds via IV. They will also be giving me other meds via IV to help combat the nausea, dizziness, etc. They are also worried that I might have an allergic reaction to the higher doses of meds, but will be able to monitor me. They plan on keeping me for 3 days (Friday, Saturday and Sunday). Hopefully this extremely high dose will "jump start" my bone marrow (although the current drug seems to be working, but very slowly). If this works, I'll be able to stop with the daily meds in about 1-2 weeks. I chose to do this because I'm just so miserable on the daily doses.

Although I'm taking my iphone with me over the weekend, I may not be able to get a signal while at the hospital. Or I may be too nauseas and dizzy to care. :angry:

Don't worry, I should be back on Monday.

Asking for a little prayer that this hospital stay pays off.:thumbsup:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Lynne you can be assured you are already in my prayers.. will just have to 'jump-start' some extras for this week-end's procedure!! It would be wonderful if you can get things back on track sooner and start to feel better!!
Will you know relatively soon that this worked as planned?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - I'm so sorry you're going through all this but maybe this will be easier on you than feeling sick every day. I sure hope so. Please take care. Do you have someone to watch the girls while you're in the hospital? I'll be thinking of you the whole time and praying for you and that this treatment will work.rayer::grouphug:

Just had a thought. Do you want me to give your bone marrow a good talking to? :angry: How about "Get off your lazy butt, bone marrow, and start earning your keep." Maybe that will help. Love you, girlfriend. :smootch:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Lynn, I WILL definitely keep you in my prayers. I hope this jumpstarts your cells. The daily meds sound awful and I would opt to do the same thing.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm soooo sorry, Lynn.  I wish you didn't have to go through all of this. Good luck while staying in the hospital, I hope things perk up for you soon.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Lynn))) I will pray that this will work and you will leave that hospital totally rocking a high WBC count! This may just be the very thing to get you back on track. By the way, I'm going to make you a little something when I torch this weekend...just for being you!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lynn! Sorry to hear you will have to spend your weekend like that. I agree with Sue, I hope that this means you won't be feeling sick every day. You are so dear to me and I will be thinking of you and wishing you well all weekend. I think we can get by without you for a few days (although I'm not convinced of it). I would rather have 1000 spammers without you here to regulate for a few days, than I would want you to feel bad for one day longer than you have to. Get well!

Oh, and how was your big breakfast today?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Lynn, I am so sorry to hear this, but hopefully a weekend in the hospital will allow you to stop taking those awful meds!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

So sorry to hear this Lynn ,try and be possitive ..hugs and prayers ..jo


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I really hope this does let you go off the meds earlier than expected! We will be thinking about you!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

LYNN! Of course, you will be in my thoughts and prayers over the weekend...I'll keep my fingers crossed that the higher doses of the meds will work so you don't have to take them daily anymore. We'll miss you around here for sure and will be praying for you!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm still having so many problems with the meds that I'm on to try to stimulate my bone marrow so that my WBC count goes up. After taking Monday off because of how lousy I was feeling, my doctor and I decided to try something new.
> 
> They are going to admit me into the hospital on Friday and give me high doses of the meds via IV. They will also be giving me other meds via IV to help combat the nausea, dizziness, etc. They are also worried that I might have an allergic reaction to the higher doses of meds, but will be able to monitor me. They plan on keeping me for 3 days (Friday, Saturday and Sunday). Hopefully this extremely high dose will "jump start" my bone marrow (although the current drug seems to be working, but very slowly). If this works, I'll be able to stop with the daily meds in about 1-2 weeks. I chose to do this because I'm just so miserable on the daily doses.
> 
> ...


Oh bless you dear Lynn, our hearts and prayers are with you.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Prayers that this will be the treatment that restores you to health. Prayers for strength and peace this weekend.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lynn, I'm sorry to hear that you're having so many problems. I hope this is the answer and you feel better soon. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. Get some rest and take care of yourself!!
Hugs!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi, Ray and I will all be wishing for the very best for you. Ray would like to cover you with healing kisses and MiMi would just like to cuddle. So, we will do it mentally...:sLo_grouphug3:Holding you in our hearts. Love to you and your little girls.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Lynn I am sending positive thoughts and lots and lots of prayers your way. Hang in there. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Prayers are being said for you this weekend. We will miss you for a few days but it will be so worth it if you're able to regain your strength.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So sorry that you have to go through this, Lynn. You've been through so much!

I hope that this blitz will boost your bone marrow. Will be thinking of you.:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll be thinking of you this weekend Lynn and hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn, sweetie, praying that this does the trick! This weekend, think about your precious fluffs and their sweet kisses as well as the prayers and love of your friends that surrounds you!


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Lynn. I am so sorry you are going through this. Sounds like a good option though to try and jump the process. I don't pray but I'll send positive encouraging thoughts your way


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You are in my thoughts and prayers. I am so sorry that you are so sick.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Praying that the plan works...and you will be feeling better soon...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Lynn, Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers and hope for a good outcome.
You are a fighter and have the best attitude of anyone I know that is so ill. You will make this work. Keep smiling and laughing that is the best medicine. Hugs,Edie


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lynn, I hope the new treatment works and you feel better soon.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're all praying for you,get soome rest and order pizza...hospital food is what makes people sick...:HistericalSmiley:

Hugs :grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So sorry Lynn :grouphug: I hope it works out well for you. Not fun at all.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thinking of you Lynn. Hoping for "No More Neupogen" thread soon!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Go get 'em, Lynn. You're always in my heart and prayers.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynn, I pray for you every night, you are such a strong woman, I love you


Heavenly Father, here I am again, I love that I can come to you anytime of the day and night and you are there wanting to spend time with me.
Lord I lifT my precious friend Lynn to you, oh Lord she has been through so very much, I ask Lord that this treatment works, give the doctors your wisdom, send the perfect nurses to Lynn, may they be loving, tender and compassionate. Lord I pray Lynn would not have any side effects, keep her mind strong and her faith solid. I am praying for a healing. Thank you for my dear friend, what a special gift from God she is. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I just saw this after answering your PM. I'm so sorry to hear you are having such difficulty with your meds. I hope this weekend allows you to get the rest and relief you need. I will definitely be praying that this does the trick. Big hugs to you, and know that many prayers will be continuing for you the remainder of the week and through the weekend. Big hugs.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Lynn, we all will be thinking of you this weekend when you are in the hospital. :flowers:
I hope the plan works and you can go off the med that makes you so nauseaus.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Well hopefully this will work and you'll be back to your old self in no time.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thinking of you & your babies Lynne---when I was rushed to the hospital in an ambulance recently I just kept thinking---"keep it together for Kitzi & I want to go to my daughter's wedding" while the ER guy was saying "stay w/me lady, stay w/me." It is a humbling experience & shows us how frail we really are---but God is good & all is well. Praying the same prayer for you as was prayed over me! Please know peace---it helps! I also pray for your babies---they may be a little stressed but they too can know God's comfort. So, rest as much as the meds allow and keep up the good fight! We are here praying.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Will be thinking of you Lynn!
Hope that it makes you feel better :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Lynn its not the best way to spend the weekend however no more meds everyday sounds like a very bright side to look forward too.My thoughts and prayers will be with you to have a complete success.xo


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Lynn my prayers are with you hugs and kisses may all go well and you get all the rest and get better :smootch:rayer:rayer: God Bless you :thumbsup:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Lynn, I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:. Feel better soon.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Lynn, I hope and pray that these high doses of meds will kick butt,and that you know longer have to be on daily doses.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Lynn,

My thoughts and prayers will be with you this weekend. I hope that the meds help as planned. Take care of yourself.

Hugs..
Debbie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just now seeing this thread......Lynn, GOOD LUCK to YOU!!! I am so glad you are doing this in a hospital setting and will be getting over taking the meds sooner!!! Prayers will be said for you.......I feel that it is the right thing to do!!! The babies will miss you, so get home soon!!!:chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers. I know I will be miserable for the next few days, but then it will be over. My doctor is very confident that this will do the trick as the meds have been working already, but just slowly. I asked why we didn't do this to begin with and he told me that my body couldn't have handled it at the time.

I really wanted to know if they could just "knock me out" for the next 3 days and then I could wake up and it would be ALL OVER, but it doesn't look like they'll be doing that. UGH!!!

My neighbor (and pet sitter extraodennaire) will be taking care of the girls. Kathleen is wonderful. I think I've mentioned her before. She's a retired airline stewardess and has a small (12 lb) Bichon named Tommy which Lacie and Tilly just adore. As she's home during the day, she often comes over and visits with the girls when I'm gone and since she and Tommy love to walk, she will often taken either Lacie or Tilly on the walks with her. I groom Tommy for her as I hate for her to have to take him to the groomers. She does his weekly bathes, but I scissor him about every 5-6 weeks. Unless you're a talented at scissoring, Bichons are difficult to do -- but I like to scissor and think she's happy with his look. And I also pet sit with Tommy when she goes out of town and isn't able to take him. 

Lacie is having her dental next Tuesday, 10/11/11 and I was supposed to take her for her blood draw on Saturday, but Kathleen said that she would run her over my Vets. And since it's Secret's real Birthday on Saturday, Kathleen will have a little neighborhood get together for her with her fluff friends. Isn't that sweet. I couldn't ask for better neighbors or friends. 

The girls will probably stay at the house during the day, but Kathleen will take them to her house in the evenings and, yes, they will get to sleep in her bed. They've known her for about 5 years, so this isn't unusual for them. If I open the front door, they will try to get out and head for Kathleen's house. 

Sue -- I had thought about just leaving Lacie in charge, but she can't get to the dog food and Tilly isn't good at all at portion control. LOL

And yes -- I think my bone marrow needs a good "talking" to. This better make it want to "jump start". After I get out of the hospital, I won't need to take this drug for the next 2 weeks. Then we'll recheck my marrow and WBC to see if I've been "jump started". If not, back on the daily meds -- but we're pretty sure that this will work.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Lynn, how wonderful that you have such a good neighbor! Knowing the girls are getting the best of care from Kathleen will make it much easier for you to try to relax and get through this weekend. I think it is the absolute sweetest thing that Kathleen is having a little party for Secret on Saturday. That just touched my heart! Anyway, please know that we'll be thinking about you and praying for you all weekend...


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Lynn, I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Props to your neighbor, Kathleen. How lucky you and the girls are to have her and vice versa for her and Tommy. :thumbsup: If you're not feeling that well, Lynn, I could put off the dental for another week. I would think you'll be pretty exhausted from the weekend and another week shouldn't matter. Make things a little easier on yourself. :grouphug: How sweet of Kathleen to do a b'day party - of course none is complete without you so I think she'll need a little celebrating when you're up to it. Nothing like elongating celebrations. :wub::wub: Would it be possible for Kathleen to send one of us an e-mail from you (or her) just to let us know how you're doing over the weekend and we could share it with SM? I'd be happy to be the receiver I know we'll all be worrying about you.
Funny that you mentioned about being knocked out. When I was younger, I said that when I'm ready for childbirth just hit me over the head with a giant mallet so I'm out for it. Don't you know that I had natural childbirth (with an epidural) but was conscious for the whole thing.:blink:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'll be thinking about you this weekend Lynn. Sounds like this weekend will bring good things once it's done. And I'm so happy the girls will be in good hands. Now you can go into the hospital, be a brave girl and not have to stress about the fluffs. 

Sending good thoughts Lynn. XO!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I never stress about the girls when Kathleen has them. She's their "2nd Mom". They see her almost daily so she really is a big part of their lives. And luckily she uses my Vet so no problems with contacting a strange Vet if there's an emergency. In fact, I'm more confident with her having them than I am with Jerry having them. He probably loves them more, but guys just aren't as attentive, imho. They don't notice little things like us "ladies" do.

Sue -- I will ask Kathleen to send an email to you unless I have wireless access, in which case I'll send it myself. Hoping the meds can control my nauesea as I know how awful the daily meds make me feel. That's truly my only concern.

One good thing is that I've been losing a lot of weight.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

for some reason I missed reading everything past the first 2 paragraphs. You have a wonderful neighbor, I know because I feel the same way about my neighbor, Jodi's second mom. It's great to have her take care of the girls and not have to give that a second thought. Crossing fingers for no nausea Lynn.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Dear Lynn--sending lots and lots of love, hugs, and prayers from me and Zooey!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I never stress about the girls when Kathleen has them. She's their "2nd Mom". They see her almost daily so she really is a big part of their lives. And luckily she uses my Vet so no problems with contacting a strange Vet if there's an emergency. In fact, I'm more confident with her having them than I am with Jerry having them. He probably loves them more, but guys just aren't as attentive, imho. They don't notice little things like us "ladies" do.
> 
> Sue -- I will ask Kathleen to send an email to you unless I have wireless access, in which case I'll send it myself. *Hoping the meds can control my nauesea *as I know how awful the daily meds make me feel. That's truly my only concern.
> 
> One good thing is that I've been losing a lot of weight.


Lynn, try NOT to watch Jersey Shore. That also helps control nausea. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Take care and we've got fingers and paws crossed here for a good outcome.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

my thoughts will be with you, Lynn!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lynn, i'll be keeping you in my prayers that the time in the hospital will help to get you off the terrible meds. :hugging::hugging:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Lynn ... I wish I could be there in person to do something for you. I am so, so sorry you continue to go through all of this ... the side effects of the meds, etc. 

I am happy to hear that you took Monday off when you were not feeling well ... we all worry about you overdoing it.

I am praying for you in the over-time mode ... I pray so much that you begin to feel better fast after the treatments in the hospital.

You are so loved and admired, Lynn. Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers on a daily basis. 

Hugs and Love ...:heart::smootch:

Marie


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

Lynn, You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Good Luck to you my friend.......praying this takes care of you and jump starts your immune system. Will keep you in prayer the whole weekend!! Let us know when you can, we all want you well and feeling good!!!:heart:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I wish you well, Lynn.

The malts send you tones of puppy kisses for this weekend.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Lynn, we'll be thinking of and praying for you. Sending you lots of love from Aolani and me♥


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thinking of you Lynn!!!!!!! Rudy and I love you and can't wait for the post after the weekend that hopefully says, "all went well and I'm feeling better!"


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hang in there Lynn, one more day! I just said a little prayer for you!!! I hope this hasn't been too bad for you and they are able to keep you from throwing up and allergic reaction~~I feel better that you are in the hospital!!!:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lynn, in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Just want you to know Lynn, that you have been and remain in my prayers.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I hope that you will start to feel better and that the nausea and dizziness go away. Rest up and think positive...... after the weekend is over and you return home hoping and praying that you will feel much better. Take care,
Jenna:wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Thinking of you Lynn keeping positive thoughts and prayers going your way.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Lynn Just reading this for the first time. Thinking of you and believing with you for good results. WHAT a awesome pet sitter you have! HUGS to you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - I haven't been on because of Yom Kippur but wanted to check tonight to see if you updated. Praying that it hasn't been too bad and thinking of you. :smootch:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

This is the last day Lynn........hope you are holding your own with feeling the nausea and being dizzy. Said a prayer for you this morning and hope that you get to come home and see your babies!!! God Bless.........:heart:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn,

Thinking of you and hoping that you're hanging in there! Today's Sunday - the weekend's almost over! Hugs and puppy kisses from the girls!

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers. I know I will be miserable for the next few days, but then it will be over. My doctor is very confident that this will do the trick as the meds have been working already, but just slowly. I asked why we didn't do this to begin with and he told me that my body couldn't have handled it at the time.
> 
> I really wanted to know if they could just "knock me out" for the next 3 days and then I could wake up and it would be ALL OVER, but it doesn't look like they'll be doing that. UGH!!!
> 
> ...


 
Oh Lynn, just seeing all of this. Many many prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just a few more (probably dreadful) hours to endure Lynne! YOU CAN DO IT! We are all praying & pulling for you. Come back soon---we miss you!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Popping in to say we (me and the girls) are thinking of you today. And, praying and praying and praying! Hugs,

Linda


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

The weekend is almost over and you've been in my thoughts and prayers throughout. Lynn, I've never wanted for a weekend to be done and over with the way I've prayed for this one to speed on by for you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - thinking of you and hoping that it wasn't that bad. :smootch: Can't wait until you're back here with us. :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes, hoping it was not too bad of a stay and you are feeling better already.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh No Lynn! No wonder I couldn't get ahold of you while I was in Albuquerque although phone/internet service was limited. Sorry we didn't get to meet! But very glad to read you are now home & wishing you good results from your hospital stay. By the way, received the coat today Zoey looks so cute in it. When did you ever find the time to mail it? Thanks again.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

I had no idea you were going through this, Gods speed for a full fast recovery..


----------

